# WOC Diorskin Nude Hydrating Foundation



## destine2grow (Jul 16, 2010)

I really want to try this foundation. I am looking for a foundation that will give me a glow and I think this might be it. I wanted to know if you have tired this foundation and if so how do you like? What shade are you wearing and how long does it last? I am and NC55 in Mac and I think that the Dark Beige will work for me but I am not sure. I plan on trying to make it to the mall hopefully next week. In the mean time I would love to hear your reviews. TIA


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Jul 16, 2010)

I use the color before the last. I can't remember the name, but it's #51.  It has a great dewy coverage, but it oxidized a lil darker on me.  But most foundations do on me.  I'm NC 45 in MAC and this color matches me better than MAC (before it oxidizes).  It doesn't fade off or separate either.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 16, 2010)

I love this foundation, it's very sheer and has an incredibly natural finish. I have oily skin and this is one of the few "dewy-look" foundations I can wear, that doesn't turn me into an oil slick. It's very hydrating but not greasy or thick at all. I'm NC30 and unfortunately the shade 031 is slightly too dark, so I mix it with a little 021 to get the right colour.


----------



## destine2grow (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I actually purchase this foundation a few days ago and I love it. I purchase it the darkest shade which is 070. It matches me perfectly. It is very lightweight. It looks very natural and defintely provides the healthy glow I was looking for. It has a fragrance but it does not bother me. It provides the flawless look I was looking for. This is my HG foundation. I have no need to try any other foundations.


----------

